# Crochet "Baby Bits" 14.5" doll ensemble



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

this set fits the doll I used for the Grandma's Fave pattern. It includes the dress pictured in that one.


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this would suit a doll from when I was a child


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

You make me wish I had a girl to knit for.....


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the black with the pink ... it just makes it super special good choice.

Hugs, Bert


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I have 2 grand daughters that I have to knit/crochet for.

Barbs X


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the download to this really cute set


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I am soon to become a grandma for the first time to a baby girl. Some time ago her mother won a baby doll in a raffle, which she kept in the hope of a daughter. Now grandma will be able to dress it for her, although I guess she wont be playing with it for a while. Thank you for generosity.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Very pretty, good job.


----------

